# Coppersafe



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

I heard coppersafe is not good with piranhas, I cant remember if this was true or not. Anyone know?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

is good with piranhas I think.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Aquari sol works just as good as coppersafe and its usally cheaper if your going to treat a big tank. What are you looking to treat with the coppersafe?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have used coppersafe many times and my red has never showed any signs of duress from it. DO NOT OVERDOSE it though, piranhas are sensitive and that would probably really hurt them.


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

Has anyone used SeaChem Cupramine copper treatment for parasitic infections?
I have been reading some of the info on there web-site on copper and wonder if anyone has had good resultes with Cupramine. They make it sould like it is alot better and safer than products like coppersafe.

Has anyone used copper treatment to kill white worm problems?









Basic salt - two tablespoons per 10 gal's doesn't work so great.
Or if anyone know's of a better solution.
Just wondering.









http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Cupramine.html

http://www.seachem.com/support/Articles/Di...rvntnCntrl.html


----------

